

Objective-C Tuesdays: C strings - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2010/06/objective-c-tuesdays-c-strings.html

======
edge17
I wish I knew what this was addressing before actually reading through it. Is
there some kind of weird relationship between ObjC strings and C strings... ?

~~~
Zev
Nope. No relationship between the two, besides a few helper methods on
NSCFString to go either way. And characterAtIndex: will return a unichar, not
a char, anyway.

